# Laptop in the range of 30-35k



## webdesigncut (Oct 14, 2012)

*1) What is your budget?* Upto 35K .


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen 


*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*Any Reputed brand.


*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Presentations, Movies, Some gaming,web designing,photoshop,flash,3dsmax


*5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
*Best possible resolution, Matte finish preferred


*6) Anything else you would like to say? 
*Need Ram min. of 4gb, and HDD space of atleast 500Gb. Chosen model should be easily available.need decent webcam,decent battery backup
product should be available in kolkata ..can also go for online purchase for emi facility 

*7)whats your preference?
*
Acer Aspire V3-551G Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2.5GB Graph) (NX.M0FSI.004): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook


HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


Lenovo Essential G570 (59-340549) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## vkl (Oct 14, 2012)

HP G6 2005AX is the one to go for in that price range,although there are some i5 3rd gen based machines in that price range.
HD 7670m in it is good enough for gaming,way better and faster than intel hd4000 graphics.
Photoshop depends both on CPU and GPU processing.
Adobe Photoshop *CS6* has many functions which are GPU accelerated like Liquify, Warp, Lighting Effects, and the Oil Paint filter .
The Mercury Graphics Engine (MGE) in photoshop CS6 uses OpenCL and OpenGL for acceleration which are well supported by the AMD based APUs.
With newer drivers intel's hd 4000(IGP) also does quite well in photoshop cs6 in those functions but the APU based system with discrete graphic card(hd 7670m) would take the lead here.
Also in 3ds max the APU based system with discrete hd7670m with better OpenCL and OpenGL performance and support would be better than 3rd gen i5 with hd4000.
HD 7670m would be better in VRay RT.The viewport renderings would be faster with a dGPU like hd7670m,although final rendering which is done by the CPU would be somewhat slower than that in case of 3rd gen i5.
So overall for your workloads an APU(a8 4500) based system with discrete hd 7670m would be a better choice than an i5 3rd gen system with intel hd4000.


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 15, 2012)

so u meant HP G6 2005AX  has HD 7670m and i should go for it ?

so u meant HP G6 2005AX  has HD 7670m and i should go for it ?

so u meant HP G6 2005AX  has HD 7670m and i should go for it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

between HP & acer i always suggest HP because of its better reliability & after sales service not to mention that usually acer laptops have just or below average screen.


----------



## vkl (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes,go with HP G6 2005AX. 
Acer one only if you think it has good all round built quality and after sales in your region.Else g6-2005ax all the way.


----------



## HimanshuUT (Oct 15, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2136TX (Black), 4GB, 500GB, Win7 HB,With 1 Year Onsite Warranty | eBay

i think this is the best laptop in your budget... rest is upto you to decide which one you prefer to buy...


----------

